# Permanent TSB Mortgage?



## readysteadygo (5 Feb 2008)

aa


----------



## bobk (5 Feb 2008)

*Re: Permanent TSB Mortage???*

is the mortgage for you home or an investment?
what is the value of the property?


----------



## Jonathan.OB (5 Feb 2008)

*Re: Permanent TSB Mortage???*

What rate are PTSB offering? €120 per week seems too good to be true. 

Have you considered a tracker mortgage? 

If your LTV is below 50%, then BOSI have a tracker rate of 4.55%

AIB - 4.6%
BOI - 4.7%


----------



## readysteadygo (5 Feb 2008)

aa


----------

